# CPC-A Seeking Coder position in The Woodlands, Spring, or Conroe Texas area



## Noelle1965 (May 6, 2009)

Noelle E. Anderson, CPC-A  
1723 Ashton Village Drive                                                                                   
Spring, Texas 77386
Telephone: (281) 292-0348
Email:  noelleanderson1@hotmail.com

Medical Coding Specialist, Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A)  

Focused and highly motivated professional offering solid contribution, specialized skills, and a desire to succeed.  Ability to achieve beyond expectations and contribute to an employer's goals and visions.

PROFESSIONAL PROFILE

-Medical Education — ICD-9 (Diagnostic), CPT (Procedural), HCPCS, medical
             coding,  
-HIPAA regulations knowledgeable, advanced medical terminology 
-Computer Skills — MicroSoft Word, MicroSoft Excel 
-Dependability — Reliable, responsible, dependable, and fulfill obligations
-Conflict Resolution — Ability to liaison between conflicting personalities and
            find compatible solution
-Decision Making — Assertive with ability to prioritize projects
-Initiative — Unwavering willingness to take on responsibilities and challenges
-Customer Service — Project a professional company image, especially when
            working under pressure 

EDUCATION
Allied Business Schools, Inc., Laguna Hills, CA~ Advanced Medical Terminology ~ Certificate
Allied Business Schools, Inc., Laguna Hills, CA ~ Medical Coding ~ Certificate 

Specialized Advanced Medical Terminology and Medical Coding Training Included:
- Medical Terminology and Dictation
- Prefixes, Suffixes, Root Words, and Abbreviations
- Medical Claim Cycle
- How to Accurately Complete Claim Forms
- Principles for Evaluation and Management (E/M) Services
- Ethics and Professionalism
- Dermatology, Urology, Gastroenterology, Cardiology,   Pulmonary Medicine, Endocrinology, Orthopedics,   Obstetrics and Gynecology, Otorhinolaryngology,   Ophthalmology, Neurology, Psychiatry, Pathology,    Radiology Dictation, and Medical Readings
- Principles of Diagnosis and Procedure Coding- Basic Word Structure
- Prefixes and Suffixes- Digestive System - Terms Pertaining to Body as a Whole 

PROFESSIONAL EXPERTISE
Administrative Assistant: Administrative assistant to the Chief Executive Officer and Chief Financial Officer
Handled extensive meeting and travel agendas and arrangements
Solely responsible for preparing board meetings including scheduling, organization, and PowerPoint presentations 

Customer Service:

Took and processed orders for medical products and services, ensured orders were filled to specification 
Handled any discrepancies and customer related issues
Able to adhere to strict deadlines working under extreme stress and pressure

Accounting: 

Responsible for all accounts payable and accounts receivable department activities which included payment of DDP related payables, account and bank reconciliation, invoicing customers, and collections 
Additional Relevant Experience: 
United States Army; Personnel Administrative Specialist 
Mellon Bank, Houston, Texas: Office Administrator  

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Diversified Diagnostic Products, Inc. Customer Service Manager/ 		01/2000 – 02/2007
(Medical Equipment Manufacturer/ Distributor)	Accounts Payable and Receivable Manager
Coral Energy Resources (Sub: Shell Oil) Sr. Administrative Assistant  		11/1997 – 12/1999 
Coral Energy Resources (Sub: Shell Oil) Administrative Assistant 		 1 Year, Promoted


----------

